# Etalon Diagnostics ?



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I messaged them to see if they were doing LP testing, and they invited me to be a part of their LP Clinical trial. They'll run the whole panel at no cost to me but the results are not guaranteed. 

I'm going to send in hairs on my mare this weekend. I needed to get her 5 panel tested anyway, and was curious about her color results. So we will see! 

I'm banking she's 5 panel N/N ( I have no reasons to think otherwise) And EE Aa


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Alright, so two weeks later I got my results!

This is what they sent me, .pdf last night (at 10pm on a Sunday.) 

Luna is Ee AA / 5 panel negative and apparently has the ability to pass on a gaited gene if bred to a stallion with it (Indian shuffle maybe) 

So my bet that she was homozygous black was wrong, but she is homozygous for agouti. 





































































So there is what they sent me. I made screenshots to make it easier. Some of these take with a grain of salt, as their 'confidence level' isn't high. Like the EAV thing, you can find out information on that here: ETALON DIAGNOSTICS 


I wonder if they'll let me submit a second horse for the LP Clinical test, I'd love to see Stryder's results.

I'm probably going to send in her hair to Animal Genetics for the LP answer, and then compare to what this place sends me when they do it. 

Anyways, so that's Etalon Genetics. $99.00 will get you this test. I think it's pretty neat, and can't beat the price for color test AND your genetic diseases.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

subbing


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i sent them a message about a brown test. i would be interested in trying this.


----------



## Etalon (Jul 18, 2015)

*Etalon Diagnostics Thanks You for Your Post and Feedback*

Dear Drifting - Thank you so much for getting the word out about us in a positive and objective manner. We love that you posted your results and discussed what you thought and we're so delighted to include you in our clinical trials. As you know, it's our goal to make DNA testing on our horses faster, easier, more comprehensive and fun (with a huge focus on research so we might learn something too.) We need horsey people to do this right! Please feel free to contact us at any time to discuss your horse & many thanks again for your kind posting.
Sincerely,

Team Etalon
www.dna.horse

(PS) To KigerQueen - we don't yet have a test for Brown, but we'll keep working on it. What else would you like to see?


----------



## RiverLea (Feb 26, 2016)

I researched several options for genetic tests outside the "sanctioned" ones that the associations use. I was quite impressed with Etalon's website, especially their cool color tool, and their one price option. While the test won't be accepted by registries, it does provide you with VERY comprehensive information on your horse, which is really more important in the long run. Having the complete color panels run, including the rare ones like silver and brindle for that price is simply the best on the market. Their health panel is also better than any other genetic test company for horses. In addition to the 5 panel test that we all know and worry about, they do numerous other tests, many of which are admittedly "breed associated" and not necessarily a concern to every horse owner, but for breeders and those with an interest in equine genetics it is extremely valuable! In the case of my palomino stallion, their "trait" and "performance" tests were absolutely accurate in the areas of curiosity/vigilance and speed. Amazing to me that the alleles manifest in such a clear way in the areas that we horse folk usually lump into "personality" or simply training. I have no reason at all to doubt the validity of the tests run but I do think it would be good for the company to take some of the samples they run and submit them to other labs for the same tests and then show the results side by side to reassure anyone with doubts about the test outcomes.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well after finding and reading this thread I sent off a sample from my mare. Course after I did so I found out the wait is 2-4 weeks after beginning tests on the 1st and 15th of each month, and of course I sent mine in on the 3rd  the wait might kill me. Thank you for posting your results! Very excited!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

looks like i might splurge on a full test for our gelding. i know he is a tobiano but i think sabino is chilling somewhere within his pattern as well.


----------

